# My meager collection



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Had to work on rearranging so I thought it would be fun to take a few photos.

Tray one of my "display" humi (a gift from my wife) is all Pete Johnson...









Tray two is all Fuente...









Tray three is filled with my "other" singles which don't need to be shown here.

28qt cooler #1 Tray #1 is assorted singles...









Tray #2 is Illusione, Perdomo & assorted singles...









Tray #3 is Padron, LFD, LP, Rodrigo, Viaje, LAdC & EPs...









Tray #4 is AJ Fernandez, Rocky Patel & a few assorted singles...









Tray #5 is Pepin, Torano, Padilla, CAO & a few assorted singles...









28qt cooler #2 starts with some bundled cigars...









And some boxed NCs + odds & ends (under the Panzas is the Sopranos set my wife bought me for our wedding four years ago which will remain untouched)...









And the remainder of cooler #2 is all of my "other" cigars in boxes...

Edit: also not shown is my small humi downstairs with my "daily" smokes - mostly Unholy Cocktail, Perdomo Habano Corojo, and Hemingway Short Story


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Ain't nothing "meager" about that Bro... Very nice! :tu


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice looking stash Andrew!


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

Wonderful stash. Lots of great smokes. Love the RC-184 and Opus Xs in the "1992" tin.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Doesn't look meager to me Andrew. Jeez, you've good a great selection of cigars! Beautiful sight.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

mikemets said:


> Wonderful stash. Lots of great smokes. Love the RC-184 and Opus Xs in the "1992" tin.


Actually, it's an RC-223 and I've already decided that I'm lighting it up for my birthday in June!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Meager? :crazy:

Beautiful Beautiful collection!! Now my collection on the other hand......hwell:


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

That is one impressive as all hell stash man!


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Heck of a meager collection....I'd hate to see it after you are in full swing.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Very fine collection of smokes Andrew, thanks for sharing.


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice stash buddy!! You have a sweet selection of sticks!

That 223 will take up a good chunk of your B-Day!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Meager? Looks more like Eager to me! Very cool!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice Andrew  I like!


----------



## Babaki (Mar 17, 2011)

the opus case throws boners


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

titlowda said:


> Heck of a meager collection....I'd hate to see it after you are in full swing.


I'm at a crossroads... Do I dump the two 28qts and get one larger cooler for everything (and, inevitably, more cigars) or do I stay as-is which is pretty much what the wife wants? My CC stash alone takes up half a cooler, so I'm leaning towards LARGER LARGER LARGER but I have this desire to stay married! :bounce:



deep said:


> That 223 will take up a good chunk of your B-Day!


That's what I was hoping for! Although I just bought it a month or so ago, it'll have about 8 months on it in June when I finally get to smoking it!



Rock31 said:


> Very nice Andrew  I like!


I'm happy that it's Pink Pony approved! :tu


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Babaki said:


> the opus case throws boners


Quote of the day! RG to you! :smoke2:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

HA! Meager eh? That is a pretty good size collection, way to go!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Sherlockholms said:


> HA! Meager eh? That is a pretty good size collection, way to go!


Compared to some on here I just have the "Starter Kit".

What's scary is just how easy it is to go from 20 sticks to a few coolers (and mine aren't even the big ones).


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Nothing meager about that collection Andrew!!!

Lots of great smokes there!!!!!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Very very respectable, guess I've got some more work to do before I post up my stash.

BTW, guess you are in the "cello off" camp. I like em' nude and wish they all came that way!


----------



## curtis (Jan 23, 2011)

i see that you have some live rounds back there....nothing like cigars and ammo................


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

dav0 said:


> BTW, guess you are in the "cello off" camp. I like em' nude and wish they all came that way!


Yep - I've left the bundled cigars in cello but everything else is naked. When I open the lid I want to see that wrapper, man!



curtis said:


> i see that you have some live rounds back there....nothing like cigars and ammo................


I do a bit of reloading - my other hobby is handgunning - so you're mostly looking at all of my die sets. To tell you the truth, I don't even know how much ammo I have!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Very nice Andrew... Very nice!!!


----------



## hawaiian (Jan 24, 2011)

Pfffttt... meager my arse. Would love to see your "other" drawer hehe


----------



## bent-1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice collection. If that's considered meager, mine is down right anemic at 150 sticks.


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

I can cut & paste you the Definition of Meager!........You can search it for yourself!.........

.....Or I'd be happy to post a Pic of my collection and you can see a Visual Definition of the word!! :doh: 

:lol:

Very Nice Andrew!


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't know what I like more, the cigars or the reloading bench.


----------



## slk333 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yum!!


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

szyzk said:


> I do a bit of reloading - my other hobby is handgunning - so you're mostly looking at all of my die sets. To tell you the truth, I don't even know how much ammo I have!


Yeah, my favorite part was the hornady 40 SW in the background! Lovin it.

Not that your collection isn't one to be proud of of course!! If this is meager, mine is nonexistant!!!!


----------



## DW9000 (Jun 3, 2011)

FridayGt said:


> That is one impressive as all hell stash man!


ok now that is not meager at all. i like it it is very organised an very tasteful. how long did it take you to get that many smokes?


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

DW9000 said:


> ok now that is not meager at all. i like it it is very organised an very tasteful. how long did it take you to get that many smokes?


I never had more than a small travel humidor's worth of cigars until last summer. Then I started lurking here, picking up things here and there, and when I decided to register as a member last October my purchases became much more frequent.

Unfortunately for my wife, since these photos were taken my stash has grown in size and doesn't look to stop...


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

szyzk said:


> Had to work on rearranging so I thought it would be fun to take a few photos.
> 
> Tray one of my "display" humi (a gift from my wife) is all Pete Johnson...
> Tray two is all Fuente...
> ...


Ok if your's is meager.... I guess mine is pathetic...LOL LOL :boohoo:

I have 1 tray of NC singles
about a dozen CC + 1/2 box of Monte #4's
and my wife has about dozen flavored sticks...

If I had yours I could burn mine LOL :ss


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Somebodys being modest lol

In the words of Deniro " Pretty F'ing great" , paraphrased of course lol.



WyldKnyght said:


> Ok if your's is meager.... I guess mine is pathetic...LOL LOL :boohoo:
> 
> I have 1 tray of NC singles
> about a dozen CC + 1/2 box of Monte #4's
> ...


 I hear ya.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

I'll probably update again in a few months when I need to rearrange. I've already had to devote a new humi just to CC singles, so that opened up some room for the nicer NCs my B&M has been getting in...

And for those of you who are interested, I'll be starting a birthday contest next week where I'll be giving away some of my stash! Keep your eyes peeled!


----------



## BigBehr (Apr 29, 2011)

Meager?? Thats a nice collection!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Meager? Geez, dude. One of your trays easily outdoes my entire stash. Nice!


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Nice meager collection. Is is sad though that the thing that caught my eye was the reloading equipment. Guns and cigars I think we would get along well.
:rotfl:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Definition of Meager. See also Andrew's collection.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Definition of Meager. See also Andrew's collection.


Oh, stop it! :flypig:


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh....it's my "MEAGER COLLECTION"........

I think anyone would be happy to have them Andrew.....
Great collection you have there brother!!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Big Bull said:


> Oh....it's my "MEAGER COLLECTION"........
> 
> I think anyone would be happy to have them Andrew.....
> Great collection you have there brother!!


Thanks!

And it is meager compared to some...


----------



## jumpmaster (May 31, 2011)

Holy !! What an incredible collection Andrew, and the stash has grown since the pics, amazing.


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Awesome Collection Brother! Not at all meager! Those are all some very nice sticks!!!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

szyzk said:


> Thanks!
> 
> And it is meager compared to some...


I can't wait till my drawers come from wineador....I'll be showing my "MEAGER" collection too!!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks for the kind comments above!



Big Bull said:


> I can't wait till my drawers come from wineador....I'll be showing my "MEAGER" collection too!!


6B - despite the sh**storm it would cause with my wife, and against all better judgement, I have a feeling I'll be moving into a wineador by the end of this year. It would make life much easier.


----------



## Ronjohn (May 17, 2011)

Man that's a nice stash! Hope one day I can have a collection like that. Very nice.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Ronjohn said:


> Man that's a nice stash! Hope one day I can have a collection like that. Very nice.


Give it time. I never thought I would need more than a 20 count, and you see how well that went for me! :bounce:


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I would buy the 150 qt from Walmart or Sam's Club and sell it to your wife from the standpoint of reducing clutter and assisting in organization. 

Very nice collecition of cigars btw!!!1


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Everytime I see someone post their stash pics I feel like I am window shopping like a man should if he is going to window shop.


----------

